# Mirrorless Cameras



## bigkeith (Jun 7, 2012)

Saw this report this morning. Found it interesting that Canon wasn't mentioned. Although they don't have a mirror less camera yet this definitely seems to be a growing segment in the camera market space.
http://www.marketwatch.com/video/asset/competitors-to-canon-and-nikon-cameras-emerging/98383E6B-D886-44F0-8CDA-294B812D4953?link=MW_article_tboright4#!98383E6B-D886-44F0-8CDA-294B812D4953


----------

